# My first modification



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I installed a Hi-Viz over molded front sight on my 40VE today. It was labeled for a Glock, all the measurements are the same. I did have to modify the mounting tab as it was thicker than the stock front sight. I will post pictures later.
It does still show up when the white dots on the front are black, just not as bright as I thought it would be.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Try to get a picture looking down the sights if you can. Give us more info when you post the pictures. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Show us when ya got time to take a pic


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I have Hi-Viz on a couple of target pistols and like them very much. They wrok very well in natural light but not as good indoors.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Pic's not working :smt1099


----------

